

Stanford Reported to Have Admitted Jailed Man Expelled from Harvard - tokenadult
http://wbztv.com/local/adam.wheeler.harvard.2.1741496.html

======
tokenadult
In September 2007, pg posted his essay "News from the Front,"

<http://www.paulgraham.com/colleges.html>

in which he wrote, "A few weeks ago I had a thought so heretical that it
really surprised me. It may not matter all that much where you go to college."

Apparently one man now in jail in Boston still thinks it matters a great deal
where you go to college.

